# HELP. Has anyone finished this Fly-Ball Governor?



## Philipintexas (Mar 9, 2013)

It's off a LANE & BODLEY Corliss I'm making from a set of castings from, I believe the Pattern Pool or something like that. The drawings are ancient & almost un-readable. It was featured in Live Steam Magazine starting in Nov. 1991, however the photos of the completed engine show a different Gov. 
I really need help on the pieces that translate the up/down movement of the fly-ball base-coller to the control rods going to the valve release mechanism. I'm stumped and the lack of detail in all drawings has convinced me I don't know how to finish the part. Even a photo of the completed mechanism would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mike N (Mar 9, 2013)

This is a FlyBall gov. I built a few years ago, it shows how the motion is tranfsered.


----------



## RichD (Mar 10, 2013)

Is the photo the one you've built...or the one you want to build? Also, what part is causing you to scratch you're head?

Now just because I ask, doesn't mean I have an answer, but I bet someone here does.

RichD


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 10, 2013)

I am not sure what you are asking but maybe this will help.

http://www.mekanizmalar.com/flyball_governor.html

looks like you just need either a collar and pivot arm ot a pivot arm with a fork. 
Tin


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 10, 2013)

Here is a set of plans that may help you.
Tin 



http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/downloads/briansflyballgovernorzip-27.html


----------



## Philipintexas (Mar 10, 2013)

MIKE N: I wasen't able to view the item in your reply.

RICHD: It's the one I'm building, There is a collar to which the lower arms of the flyball attach and raise as speed increases. I know that motion requires a "yolk" to follow it and while allowing rotation of the collar, transfer the up/down motion through links to convert it to rotation of an arm to which two rods control both of the inlet valves. I can see the yolk but the function of the connecting arms has me stumped. 

TinFalcon: That gov. has a really different connection, thanks though.


----------



## Ramon (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi Philip - I dont have an exact answer to your specific govenor but possibly these couple of pics of the linkage on the Waller engine may help you....













There is certainly a similarity so if it is the sort of thing that you are requiring then I can easily scan the drawing of it for you.

Hope that helps some 

Regards - Ramon


----------



## Philipintexas (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks Ramon, beautiful work on your lingage, but the Corliss ends up with an arm that pivots in the middle and when rotated pushes one control rod and pulls another to control the cutoff on two inlet valves.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 10, 2013)

I guess you mean like this:





the design looks a bit differences than the governor shown . for a model it may be simpler to just hook it to a butterfly valve on the main steam line line. 
Tin


----------



## ausdier (Mar 10, 2013)

Is this somthing like what you are after ?


----------



## Philipintexas (Mar 10, 2013)

AUSDIER: That's almost exactly what I need, however it looks like a mirror image of mine. On mine the angled arm coming off the base points to the cylinder end of the engine, no problem. But, what stumps me seems to be missing on your illustration or I'm looking for something that just isn't there. There is a "yolk" which straddles the base of the Gov., It attaches to the mid-point of the arm with the adjustable weight BUT the opposite side of the yolk also has has a rod but nothing attaches to it? Shouldn't the yolk be supported on both sides otherwise it would want to rotate with the gov. I'm thinking of adding a support for that other side of the yolk that functions like half the arm which carries the adjustable weight. Thanks so much for your illustration, I see the parts on my drawings but it's that missing support that makes me think something's missing.


----------



## ausdier (Mar 11, 2013)

Sorry I havn't quite finished that drawing yet.
How does this look ?


----------



## Rivergypsy (Mar 11, 2013)

Nice bit of solid modelling there


----------



## Philipintexas (Mar 11, 2013)

THAT'S what I thought was missing. Exactly the way I was going to construct it. Thanks you so much, I wanted it to be authentic but my drawings leave a LOT to be desired. I agree with , your illustration is worth a thousand words. I totally agree with [email protected], your solid modeling is a great tool. So much better than old faded blue prints. Thanks again.


----------



## ausdier (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks Dave, your Solidworks models are great as well. 
Thankyou as well Phil.
If you would like to see how I came up with this model, just shoot me your email in a PM and I will see what I can do. ;D
It is part of this Corliss below.
Cheers.Thm:


----------



## Rivergypsy (Mar 12, 2013)

Ausdier - thanks, SW is a very nice toy to play with, isn't it?

By the way, I don't suppose you would be willing to share the Corliss model, would you, please? I've been collecting info for building one of these, and I do like the proportions of your model...

Cheers
Dave


----------



## ausdier (Mar 12, 2013)

Hey Dave,
I have had more experiance with inventor but from time to time play with SW.
This model isn't quit finished but if you like I can send a step file of what I have.
This is in Inventor 2012.
Cheers.


----------



## Rivergypsy (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi,

That would be blinding, thanks! Thm:

Have you planned to build the engine in the 'flesh' too?

Dave


----------



## ausdier (Mar 15, 2013)

I would like to build this one day but it is a fair way down on the list of things to do and make. I think about #5,691. 
If you send me your email in a PM I can send the step.
Cheers.


----------



## Rivergypsy (Mar 15, 2013)

It's my username at the mo, but I know what you mean about project lists, lmao!

Many, many thanks,
Dave


----------

